# cutest goat photo



## AlaskaBoers

post your cutest goat photo, we know goats are always doing wierd stuff, and its an art form to be able to capture them on film before they move!


----------



## sparks879

i have many...are we limited to one?
beth


----------



## AlaskaBoers

nope post as many as you like!

what a neat color, I didnt know they came in such a dark grey


----------



## goatbless

I think this one of a wether I had is pretty cute. He was very good in the house and loved to go everywhere his people went.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

cool! and he even has pants :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## KW Farms

Here's a few of mine...
Top: Some of our does all trying to reach for leaves on a small branch that had fallen down. 
And the rest are just some of our kids having fun.


----------



## nancy d

KW its time to steal me that little energizer bunny on the bottom left. Way too cute!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

cute goats rowdy! how many did that doe have?

wow kw, look at the bottom left goat!! looks like he's just floating there,


----------



## harmonygoats

not sure if pictures came through.


----------



## harmonygoats

These boots are made for walking...


----------



## KW Farms

nancy d said:


> KW its time to steal me that little energizer bunny on the bottom left. Way too cute!


lol...yeah...those two there were probably the most rambunctious kids i've ever had.


----------



## sparks879

KW i love that last picture. It would be fun to photshop a cape onto the goat that is off the ground. He looks like a super hero that is coming in for a landing to save the other goat.
beth


----------



## KW Farms

lol...beth..you're to creative!! :idea: :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz

> cute goats rowdy! how many did that doe have?


Thanks! She had triplet does in her.  She was HUGE!

That pic is way cute KW!!!


----------



## liz

Every single one of the previous pics has some serious AWWWWWWW factor going on :wink:

Love the munchie with the hat, too cute.

This is my favorite...my late Tilly with her "mini me" daughter Heidi









Matriarch Bootsie being silly
















Baby Heidi stretching for hay








Angel as a baby








Even tho Angel was dam raised, I started her on a "bubby" when I got her at 6 weeks, here she is being impatient.









Sorry, just have too many cute pics to share


----------



## AlaskaBoers

aww angel is soo cute!


----------



## jdgray716

I love it, here are mine!









They loved to play like this...















DRAMA QUEEN. LOL








Are we there yet?
















We can fly!








I want to go this way, no this way...lol


----------



## ChestnutGrove

This why I love goats and goat people - I feel we have fun with our goats and enjoy their personalities! I love all the photos! I should look through my computer and see what I can find!


----------



## liz

> I should look through my computer and see what I can find!


 :wink: I think you should too!


----------



## ChestnutGrove

[attachment=4:27d3wzzh]CrownJewelCrownPrinceX4DSC01830.jpg[/attachment:27d3wzzh]
It is fun climbing on mom and tasting the camera.

[attachment=3:27d3wzzh]CGJCQOHJCKOHBDPL4222003010.jpg[/attachment:27d3wzzh]
Up and over we go and then around and back up and over we go!

[attachment=2:27d3wzzh]IsisDoeling51820039.jpg[/attachment:27d3wzzh]
Any one coming for tea?

[attachment=1:27d3wzzh]GoatsDSC00293.jpg[/attachment:27d3wzzh]
Follow the train down and weeeeee all the way down.

[attachment=0:27d3wzzh]snowDSC01309.jpg[/attachment:27d3wzzh]
What is this white stuff?


----------



## ChestnutGrove

[attachment=2:2xkariwk]willtruck77.jpg[/attachment:2xkariwk]
[attachment=1:2xkariwk]WillTruck22.jpg[/attachment:2xkariwk]
[attachment=0:2xkariwk]willtruck88.jpg[/attachment:2xkariwk]
I didn't do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Okay theses are most likely not considered the cutest photos but they are funny! But it was also super cute with him playing and having a grand old time in the bed of my truck.

It looks like Will was going to land that board on Janine (my 10 year old Alpine) - age has not caught up with her and she move herself out of there. Though she was not pleased with Will lols


----------



## Lawanda

This is a great thread!! I was LOL and nearly woke up my fam!


----------



## Tyler

Cute pics, everybody! 

[attachment=1:2skmb1qw]IMGP9130.JPG[/attachment:2skmb1qw]

[attachment=0:2skmb1qw]Dancing Goat 2.JPG[/attachment:2skmb1qw]
I believe I've posted this one before, but hey!


----------



## toth boer goats

great pics everyone...I always enjoy seeing them... :thumbup:


----------



## Janne

Jack (at 6 weeks), doing what he does best! *nom nom nom*










Jesse (4 days) had a weird fascination with blocks.










Jesse (9 days) was exhausted after some hard playing with his older brothers.


----------



## liz

AWWWWWWWWW!!


----------



## SDK

nigies


----------



## ChestnutGrove

I just love everyones photos!!!


----------



## KW Farms

SDK...omg...that last one is too funny!


----------



## greatcashmeres

Babies, goats playing, and a boer sitting-sure are cute pics. SDK, ditto on the last pic-made me laugh big time, too cute!


----------

